# return of cycle



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi 
Had a negtive ICSI cycle 2 weeks ago and now hormones are in a complete mess.
I failed to ovulate this month and am getting severe migrane from the after effects.
Does anyone know how long it takes to get you cycle back on track?

thankx.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Sugary

I am really sorry to hear about your negative ICSI.  With my first two IVF treatments, I didn't ovulate for the first month after the BFNs and both times the next cycle after that was a bit a longer than usual.  (My cycles are normally very regular).  However, everything was back to normal by the second month.  Hope you are feeling better soon. 

Take care.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Ellie 
Makes me feel better , feel enough of a failiure anyway and not ovualting only adds to the problems (only have a 30% chance with one of my tubes naturally and the other is damaged).

really appreciate your help!

Lots luck to you!!


----------

